# Siamese / blue satin litter :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

I got those pretty bubs and i wanna show you them, i will keep allmost all of them to further blue splash / tri colour in satin coats 

The Does









































The bucks

















The whole litter


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Adorables!!!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I swooned.  I do truly love satin.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

aww just had the fur come through on my 1st satins!


----------

